# Hi just signed up pplz



## D4m4g3d (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi ppl,just found this great site and decided to sign up and say hello to all my fellow bodybuilders out there,hopefully we can be friends and help each other out.Have a nice day :thumb: :beer:


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## stevenE (Jun 4, 2009)

Hello and welcome mate.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi Steven and welcome; wats your STATS, goals and training lookin like?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Callofthewild said:


> Hi Steven and welcome; wats your STATS, goals and training lookin like?


*X2 BRO*


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

hey buddy x


----------



## D4m4g3d (Apr 17, 2010)

Hey guy's stats are 6ft in height,13 stone in weight last time i checked the scales lol,body fat % not sure but my abs are all visable,currently training 4 days a week and some cardio at the weekend on my stationary bike,im still currently trying to bulk up so eating as much as i can which is difficult as i used to suffer from bulimia so getting to where iam today was a struggle and its still in the back of my mind but im ready to go to the next stage like you guys aka huge and believe this website is my way forward in doing that so any advice when i need it would be great. thanks .


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome matey....


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Welcome to UKM

Good luck with your goals :thumbup1:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

hi mate you have almost the same stats as me! Im 23 6ft2 and sitting on just over 14 stone. Good luck with your goals and keep eating and you'll bulk up no probs


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

welcome mate


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

welcome


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome to UKM


----------



## Alibegovic (Apr 19, 2010)

Callofthewild said:


> hi mate you have almost the same stats as me! Im 23 6ft2 and sitting on just over 14 stone. Good luck with your goals and keep eating and you'll bulk up no probs


Mate can you tell me what measurement unit is stone?

First time hear about it. How many kgs?


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

1 stone = 6.35 stone

so Im 90kg at present so 14.2stone


----------



## Alibegovic (Apr 19, 2010)

Callofthewild said:


> 1 stone = 6.35 stone
> 
> so Im 90kg at present so 14.2stone


Thanks, I'm about 70 kilos, trying to get some weight, but its hard. 

My brother when he started gym 3yrs ago had 65kgs, now he weight about 100kgs.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

where you from? how tall are you and what your training programme looking like?


----------



## Alibegovic (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm from Bosnia, 1.78m tall, just started with gym and all that I dont have special programme yet, getting some instructions from my brother, just bought Sci Mentors Whey excel protein to help me a bit, what do you recommend me.


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

welcome


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Protein from myprotein is good:

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/

If your just starting out google stronglifts 5x5 - good routine there


----------



## Alibegovic (Apr 19, 2010)

What do you think about that powder, SciMentor Whey excel, is it any good?


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

never tried that before; I just use whey protein and oats


----------



## Alibegovic (Apr 19, 2010)

http://www.sci-mentor.com/whey-excel-2-25kg.html

Take a look at these stats


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Not for me really; it looks like a good protein, cheaper from the site below:

http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/brands/sci-mentor


----------



## Alibegovic (Apr 19, 2010)

Yea, but postage is killing me, I thought to buy 3x2.25 off ebay its cheapest there, but postage cost to Bosnia is ridiculously high. So I must buy in our local stores, I have 2 choices, SciMentor and UBOSS.


----------

